# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: The Wireless Genie Client C41W-100 & Wireless Video Bridge



## Scott Kocourek

*DBSTalk is proud to release the exclusive First Look of the Wireless Genie Client! *​*C41W-100 & Wireless Video Bridge.*​​​





​​*C41W-100 & Wireless Video Bridge (WVB) First Look*​
Please note that this product is not available yet -- this is a pre-release first look.
​_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Great First Look, Scott!


----------



## LameLefty

Very nice job putting this together, Scott.


----------



## Go Beavs

Nice work Scott! Great write up!

I'll be curious to see how well these units perform once they're out in the wild. From the First Look, it appears it's pretty decent in a variety of situations.

Time will tell.


----------



## dave29

Looks good! I can't wait to get one of these.


----------



## dettxw

Great job Scott!
(As usual)


----------



## Steve

Kudos to Scott and the test team for another great "First Look". Looks like a very cool product for those with limited connectivity options.


----------



## Laxguy

dettxw said:


> Great job Scott!
> (As usual)


 Great Scott! Nice job indeed.


----------



## tpm1999

So...how do I go about ordering one from Directv? I heard they are available in test markets today (since st louis was an hr44 test market I am supposing it is again with C41W).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't believe they can be ordered yet. I was told it was not at all available.


----------



## tpm1999

Anyone know the cost? I suppose the C41W is going to be ~100 bucks...but how much for the Directv Wireless Video Bridge?


----------



## waynebtx

very good first look


----------



## jimmie57

Nice job on the workup guys.

This will make an awful lot of people happy for sure.


----------



## mhayes70

Great job guys! I would love to have one.


----------



## Groundhog45

Very good first look. Way to go.


----------



## RunnerFL

Looks good guys, great job!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job guys


----------



## Athlon646464

:up: :righton: :up:


----------



## peds48

as always, impressive


----------



## gpg

Great job on the first look.

It looks like the WVB needs one coax feed from the SWM. If I've got a SWM 16, does it have to come off on the same leg as the Genie?


----------



## tpm1999

Solidsignals video is back up again. Take a look.

http://youtu.be/e6NBbbpLdT8


----------



## Groundhog45

gpg said:


> Great job on the first look.
> 
> It looks like the WVB needs one coax feed from the SWM. If I've got a SWM 16, does it have to come off on the same leg as the Genie?


It can be on any line from the SWIM16. You can even use a green label splitter on an existing line if you don't have any available ports.


----------



## peds48

Groundhog45 said:


> It can be on any line from the SWIM16. You can even use a green label splitter on an existing line if you don't have any available ports.


you dont need a splitter as the WVB as a pass through


----------



## damondlt

Now I have a Question.

That mean you have to have a separate wireless Bridge /router for Every C41W?


----------



## inkahauts

Nope.

That will be determined by how far away from each unit the bridge is and signal issues. For most setups, only one would likely be needed. But if you live in a Mansion and have two on opposite ends of the property or something, then a second may be needed.

Wireless will be a little tricky in this aspect.


----------



## harsh

It might make more sense for some to Ethernet cable it to the LAN; I'm assuming that is what the RJ45 jack on the WVB is for.

Another site says that each bridge supports up to five clients (probably not simultaneously) and multiple bridges are supported for larger estates.


----------



## NR4P

harsh said:


> It might make more sense for some to Ethernet cable it to the LAN; I'm assuming that is what the RJ45 jack on the WVB is for.
> 
> Another site says that each bridge supports up to five clients (probably not simultaneously) and multiple bridges are supported for larger estates.


The video mentions that the jack may be for future use.


----------



## peds48

harsh said:


> It might make more sense for some to Ethernet cable it to the LAN; I'm assuming that is what the RJ45 jack on the WVB is for.
> 
> Another site says that each bridge supports up to five clients (probably not simultaneously) and multiple bridges are supported for larger estates.


in this case I see no difference between using one or the other


----------



## damondlt

inkahauts said:


> Nope.
> 
> That will be determined by how far away from each unit the bridge is and signal issues. For most setups, only one would likely be needed. But if you live in a Mansion and have two on opposite ends of the property or something, then a second may be needed.
> 
> Wireless will be a little tricky in this aspect.


My house is 65 x 40 and 3 full floors . Not including the basement!
Something tells me I'll stick with the Wired Coax with a CCK.


----------



## inkahauts

harsh said:


> It might make more sense for some to Ethernet cable it to the LAN; I'm assuming that is what the RJ45 jack on the WVB is for.
> 
> Another site says that each bridge supports up to five clients (probably not simultaneously) and multiple bridges are supported for larger estates.


I see no reason to think that Directv will EVER tell techs to use Ethernet to connect it rather than run a coax to it as expected in general. There is zero benefit to doing it that way and taking part of the mrv out of the deca network and putting it on a customers network creating what often would be a hybrid system. In fact, you then force the customer to have a working router at all times, where as you don't need a router to work with MRV currently. Your theory is a failed one, as you offer not one reasoning for it, and there isn't one when looking at it logically.


----------



## inkahauts

damondlt said:


> My house is 65 x 40 and 3 full floors . Not including the basement!
> Something tells me I'll stick with the Wired Coax with a CCK.


Well, I do believe that this is for people who have a difficult situation and where running a coax is not really possible. A tv out in the pool house might be a prime example of when someone may want wifi system over a wired. I'd say use wired first, but if not possible, wireless does work great in many situations.


----------



## sum_random_dork

So this is to take on the Uverse wireless receiver they have been advertising non-stop. "Take it outside, Take it to the Basement etc." It's a great idea with the growth of people putting TVs outside and trying to add them in other rooms. I really like the idea of being able to have fewer boxes in total per month I pay for but that I can move easily depending on the season or if I have family/friends visiting that need a TV in another room. 

Great first look!


----------



## Laxguy

harsh said:


> Another site says that each bridge supports up to five clients (probably not simultaneously) and multiple bridges are supported for larger estates.


Dang! That means I'll need ten of 'em; two for each estate......


----------



## smiddy

Nice, I can see a lot of great uses for this puppy!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I would like to thank everyone that helped put the First Look together. I seem to get the credit but there is a very large group here that all contributes to these. Oh, and I can't forget the person that hangs back in _The Shadow,_ who is there whenever I might need some help.


----------



## LameLefty

peds48 said:


> you dont need a splitter as the WVB as a pass through


Indeed you don't. That's how mine is connected. Works very well that way.

In my case, which is probably close to the notional "average" WVB-type setup, the wireless client is about 25' linear feet from the the WVB and through a flat panel LCD TV and one interior wall. Works as well as the C41 I had there previously; you'd never know it was a wireless once the setup is complete.


----------



## cypherx

So I see that this bridge creates its own 5 GHz 802.11n network. Can you see and join this network from other 802.11n devices? Is it 40 MHz 300mbps N or 20 MHz 144mbps N channels?

When on the network, does the wireless bridge itself get its own IP address from your router, or is it completely transparent? If it gets its own IP, is there a web GUI configuration page on the wireless bridge? Just seeing if there's any settings to use it as an access point as well.


----------



## inkahauts

It does everything automatically, and is not meant to be used as a access point for anything else. It will show if you scan for wireless, but its locked up and has a password that's set automatically, you do nothing to make that happen. Do not expect to use it as an access point in any way. If you mess with its settings, you'd likely break the clients ability to see it properly and connect with it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The Video Bridge is a set it and forget it device, and really can't be reconfigured for any other purpose. Although it is based on Cisco technology, it runs custom firmware.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> I see no reason to think that Directv will EVER tell techs to use Ethernet to connect it rather than run a coax to it as expected in general. There is zero benefit to doing it that way and taking part of the mrv out of the deca network and putting it on a customers network creating what often would be a hybrid system.


DIRECTV has very specific needs. The installation licensing requirements unfortunately force alternatives (including using a CCK with a Genie where a direct Ethernet connection is more straightforward).


> In fact, you then force the customer to have a working router at all times, where as you don't need a router to work with MRV currently.


There isn't anything about putting WHDS on Ethernet that demands a router. It is DIRECTV's own "Internet Connected" policy that demands a functioning router. DIRECTV's devices to date have all employed the APIPA methodology of self-assigning IP addresses and that's not unique to DECA or WDECA.


----------



## inkahauts

If you expect a customer to run the system through their own home network, then you are saying you expect them to have a working router. 

Unless you are suggesting that directv would run Ethernet cable instead of coax, in which case, well, how do I say it without making you sound like you have no clue what your talking about, but, uh, no, that will never happen as we ALL know, Directv NEVER runs Ethernet cables.


----------



## tpm1999

Maybe with OTT programming directv might run Ethernet....but that's way down the road.


----------



## peds48

and since the Ethernet port is disabled I see no way to get to its GUI


----------



## cypherx

Coax is so much easier to terminate. Spin the thing around and strip it and pop the fitting on and use the tool. Cat 5e, what a pain... Untwist all 8 wires, line them up in the right order, cut them to length, carefully put the end on making sure each wire goes though the right channel, then crimp it. 

I wish gigabit Ethernet ran on coax and switches were all coax!


Anyway the wireless bridge prolly doesn't get an IP address at all then I guess from what your all saying, I guess it's like a transparent bridge. I thought maybe it would get an IP off the DECA network but I don't really see why it would need one... It's not doing any routing.


----------



## kaminar

Saw some great pics and specs today..this thread more than confirms it. Hooray and kudos to D* for over-delivering. Let's hope the C41W is as much of a hit as the HR44. This will definitely help in several situations:
1. RG59 homes with multiple drops
2. Finished basements with sealed walls.
3. External locations (mentioned in previous posts)

PS: I've heard the U* wireless receivers don't live up to the hype.

-=K=-


----------



## Laxguy

Heh. Well, almost definitionally, nothing lives up to hype.... 

Moreover, their ads, once amusing, have become tiresome.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let me say, this really blows away the U-Verse product. The U-Verse product really has latency issues and the range is far more limited than they suggest. This product is just as responsive as any other Genie Client, believe me I was surprised at that too.


----------



## tpm1999

I think some of the issue with the ATT product may be that they install one end of the bridge directly next to the router (even though you could put it anywhere that is has wiring but doesnt have a box). Being that Directv installers will have more options of where to put the WVB will be a better solution.


----------



## Laxguy

Can the WVB be hung off coax? And/or ethernet? 

And I am shocked, shocked! I tell you, shocked! —ATT's ads are a tad misleading???


----------



## NR4P

The WVB is connected to the coax in the home.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Laxguy said:


> Can the WVB be hung off coax? And/or ethernet?
> 
> And I am shocked, shocked! I tell you, shocked! -ATT's ads are a tad misleading???


The WVB is connected to coax only. It is a DECA device that uses Wi-Fi to connect the C41W to the DECA network. For now that's its only function.

The Ethernet port is not currently in use.

Mike


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> If you expect a customer to run the system through their own home network, then you are saying you expect them to have a working router.


What part of LANs not requiring a router do you not comprehend? LANs get along just fine without a router. It is only when you decide that you want to easily connect your LAN to the Internet that a router _may_ be needed. Switches (or hubs if you have no self respect) are mandatory for an Ethernet LAN but routers are not.

A router should NOT be considered a bad thing and if you'll recall, DIRECTV can't connect their devices to the Internet (as they are _very_ determined to do) without one.


----------



## Laxguy

Mike Bertelson said:


> The WVB is connected to coax only. It is a DECA device that uses Wi-Fi to connect the C41W to the DECA network. For now that's its only function.
> 
> The Ethernet port is not currently in use.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike and N4. Yes, quite aware of the function, but wondered what the hookup options were. Ethernet could work if they wanted it to, no? (And I can surmise reasons why coax is the preferred method.)


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> What part of LANs not requiring a router do you not comprehend? LANs get along just fine without a router. It is only when you decide that you want to easily connect your LAN to the Internet that a router _may_ be needed. Switches (or hubs if you have no self respect) are mandatory for an Ethernet LAN but routers are not.
> 
> A router should NOT be considered a bad thing and if you'll recall, DIRECTV can't connect their devices to the Internet (as they are _very_ determined to do) without one.


And what part of anything you wrote above has anything to do whatsoever with the C41W and its Wireless Video Bridge hardware? Here's a hint: nothing. Just like your personal knowledge of anything Directv-related. You just post to see your own words in print, correct?


----------



## tpm1999

Yet again another dbstalk forum post devolves into trash talking. I wish this site had Reddit style upvotes/downvotes to silence some of the noise.


----------



## HDSC

To Scott and all the known and (unknown participants) that tested this new Client. Thanks for the review and write-up along with the pictures. I know this will work well for me during football season. We have cookouts and we live in a salt water environment so we do not leave anything outside, so I use about 75 feet of coax which somebody is always kicking it or tripping over it or something. Then we take it back inside after the game, unplugging the coax and rolling it back up. Get a few rain shower's and I am screwing in & out coax several times during a game. I can see just using a cart and rolling it out connecting power and "Its GAME on"! I look forward to getting one of these Clients when they are released.


----------



## LameLefty

HDSC said:


> I look forward to getting one of these Clients when they are released.


This will likely be an ideal situation for you. When you get one, just be sure to install the WVB on a coax line nearest your outdoor viewing area with minimal obstructions. I don't think 75' of mostly clear air will be a problem by itself, but if you have an exterior wall plus one or two interior walls, it might be.


----------



## Laxguy

Indeed, Game On!! Send pictures! Maybe you can star in a DIRECTV® ad....


----------



## lugnutathome

The LAN port can be switched on using a Coax connection to get into setup. The coax interface will then be lost once the new port assign goes into effect. It is either/or and works quite well on "Ethernet" (given the "E" in DECA is Ethernet). Doubt one could ever get one professionaly installed in this fashion however and for all practical reasons there would be extremely few reasons why one would need to but, the flexibility and functionality is there. And of course it would not be a supported configuration.

They did it right!

Don "I would strongly advise against setting up using this unsupported method" Bolton



Laxguy said:


> Thanks Mike and N4. Yes, quite aware of the function, but wondered what the hookup options were. Ethernet could work if they wanted it to, no? (And I can surmise reasons why coax is the preferred method.)


----------



## nike5580

Is anyone else seeing the C41W on their account under add/upgrade receivers? I just noticed it that as I was checking over my account.


----------



## peds48

nike5580 said:


> Is anyone else seeing the C41W on their account under add/upgrade receivers? I just noticed it that as I was checking over my account.


Yep


----------



## peds48

If I click on the "add receiver" link, I get "please call 1-800-531-5000 to add this receiver" I can however add other receivers. Interesting!


----------



## nike5580

peds48 said:


> If I click on the "add receiver" link, I get "please call 1-800-531-5000 to add this receiver" I can however add other receivers. Interesting!


I get the same thing. I figured it was because I do not have a genie, as I get the same message when I click on anything genie related.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Outstanding review as always Scott.

Now we just need the 8 tuner Super Genie with built in video bridge.


----------



## Laxguy

I'm working on that now, and the best part is full IP control, playlist management for all receivers on it and the iPad, and it's the size of a pack of cigarettes (4 Terrabyte SSD). 

Who else is in on this one?


----------



## sbl

cypherx said:


> So I see that this bridge creates its own 5 GHz 802.11n network. Can you see and join this network from other 802.11n devices? Is it 40 MHz 300mbps N or 20 MHz 144mbps N channels?


I didn't see anything saying it was 802.11n, only that it was 5GHz. That's an unlicensed band that could be used by various protocols. I would expect that DirecTV is not using 802.11 here but some other wireless interface not interoperable with WiFi. (Besides, it doesn't have to be n - if it was still WiFi it could be 802.11a or 802.11ac - but I doubt it is.)


----------



## tpm1999

Being that the wireless genie is on Directv's website for order, can anyone confirm that it will be available "very soon"


----------



## whitewolf8214

Great job Scott!!


----------



## LameLefty

sbl said:


> I didn't see anything saying it was 802.11n, only that it was 5GHz.


It's a WPA-protected 802.11n 5GHz network.


----------



## peds48

tpm1999 said:


> Being that the wireless genie is on Directv's website for order, can anyone confirm that it will be available "very soon"


I think it is a mistake on DirecTV's part. wont be surprised if is taken down soon


----------



## Steve615

Another great job, indeed!


----------



## inkahauts

harsh said:


> What part of LANs not requiring a router do you not comprehend? LANs get along just fine without a router. It is only when you decide that you want to easily connect your LAN to the Internet that a router _may_ be needed. Switches (or hubs if you have no self respect) are mandatory for an Ethernet LAN but routers are not.
> 
> A router should NOT be considered a bad thing and if you'll recall, DIRECTV can't connect their devices to the Internet (as they are _very_ determined to do) without one.


More like why would someone even think of asking Directv to use an ethernet cable instead of coax if they wherent trying to eliviate some part of a run by using some of their exsisting system, which would generally speaking mean theyd have to tie into a network that has a router on it as thats what I am saying 99% of peopel have in their homes. I doubt theres many people that would run a lan in their house without a router of any kind. Are you saying otherwise? Explain to me EXACTLY how you foresee people wanting to run Ethernet instead of coax to the WVB. I meant the exact hookup. From what device to what device. How do they turn that coaxx network into a lan network with what parts? You said you think peopel would want this, so I want to know what it is you invision.

It makes zero sense to me that anyone would even consider it if they where not already using some part of a current ethernet network in their home that of course would already have a router to do this. Are you are saying someone would want to run a short coax to a bbdeca, and then an Ethernet cable to the wvb and not have it connected to their home network, instead of just running the coax all the way over to it? That makes ZERO sense as well.


----------



## chevyguy559

I've been waiting for this! Does anyone that was able to test these have any side by side comparisons as far as how much of a delay from the Genie.....I'm wanting to put a wall mounted TV behind my bar, which is about 30' from my main TV and hoping to mirror the main TV for football season. Would there be a horribly noticeable delay or is it pretty close? Thanks!


----------



## peds48

According to the video provided by SS, the response time is the same as having a regular wired C41


----------



## inkahauts

You will notice a difference. This is because a genie can basically run live, while a client seems to grab the program via a buffer.

However, there might be a workaround. Record the game, and then set both units to use the same remote, and then go tot he playlist and hit play. Maybe they will both start at the exact same time, but I am not to sure.

Do you have any other clients in the house? Whats your total system right now?


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> According to the video provided by SS, the response time is the same as having a regular wired C41


Hes not talking about response time I don't think. Hes talking about if you tune to a channel on a genie and a mini genie will they be at the exact same spot live. The answer is nope.

I will double check latter, as I haven't checked in a while to see how much a delay there is.


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah, its about a second and a half delay. HR44 vs client.

You can also just hit pause and play enough times on the main genine to get them to sink up just about right. Especially if you only have sound on from one of them.


----------



## lugnutathome

Simple way would be to have two of these clients (1per TV) and move the HMC elsewhere if it couldn't be utilized in other viewing situations with the main viewing area only.

Could using RF on the remote synchronize the pause/play/trickplay between the two clients? If not a good reflective surface that would bounce the IR signals to both would. If the HMC were to remain in the room then it would need to run its IR and on a different codeset.

Don "money may not fix everything but it does go a long way" Bolton



inkahauts said:


> Yeah, its about a second and a half delay. HR44 vs client.
> 
> You can also just hit pause and play enough times on the main genine to get them to sink up just about right. Especially if you only have sound on from one of them.


----------



## HDSC

LameLefty said:


> This will likely be an ideal situation for you. When you get one, just be sure to install the WVB on a coax line nearest your outdoor viewing area with minimal obstructions. I don't think 75' of mostly clear air will be a problem by itself, but if you have an exterior wall plus one or two interior walls, it might be.


I don't think that will be a problem since part of the cable run is from underneath steps to get to the deck area, so realistically it maybe 45 feet max. I would say I could mount the WVB on a wall opposite a 4 panel full glass French door and have a direct line of sight. But once I get the equipment, I'll figure it out. My dad ran a CB sales and repair shop back in the day as a hobby, so I have always loved electronics since I was a Kidi!! Thanks for the info also.


----------



## HDSC

Laxguy said:


> Indeed, Game On!! Send pictures! Maybe you can star in a DIRECTV® ad....


They would probably cast me as a poor soul that gets a new C41W and then lets his credit card on file expire. Keep your Credit Card on File updated so you don't wind up eating out of a dumpster like this Guy :bang !rolling


----------



## chevyguy559

inkahauts said:


> Yeah, its about a second and a half delay. HR44 vs client.
> 
> You can also just hit pause and play enough times on the main genine to get them to sink up just about right. Especially if you only have sound on from one of them.





inkahauts said:


> You will notice a difference. This is because a genie can basically run live, while a client seems to grab the program via a buffer.
> 
> However, there might be a workaround. Record the game, and then set both units to use the same remote, and then go tot he playlist and hit play. Maybe they will both start at the exact same time, but I am not to sure.
> 
> Do you have any other clients in the house? Whats your total system right now?


Thanks for the feedback....I don't have a Genie yet, I've actually been waiting for this feature to add the Genie. 1.5 seconds is not too bad and what I would probably do is just mute the TV on delay and use the audio from the main TV (as it goes through my HT setup)....for Super Bowl I tried one TV on OTA and one with my HR22 and they were 7 or 8 seconds off LOL This sounds like it would work much better, not to mention I'd be able to move a portable TV out by the pool in the summertime  Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## samrs

peds48 said:


> I think it is a mistake on DirecTV's part. wont be surprised if is taken down soon


I had to pick some up Friday so Dynamic Dispatch wouldn't catch me short. They are available in the test markets.


----------



## Getteau

inkahauts said:


> More like why would someone even think of asking Directv to use an ethernet cable instead of coax if they wherent trying to eliviate some part of a run by using some of their exsisting system, which would generally speaking mean theyd have to tie into a network that has a router on it as thats what I am saying 99% of peopel have in their homes. I doubt theres many people that would run a lan in their house without a router of any kind. Are you saying otherwise? Explain to me EXACTLY how you foresee people wanting to run Ethernet instead of coax to the WVB. I meant the exact hookup. From what device to what device. How do they turn that coaxx network into a lan network with what parts? You said you think peopel would want this, so I want to know what it is you invision.
> 
> It makes zero sense to me that anyone would even consider it if they where not already using some part of a current ethernet network in their home that of course would already have a router to do this. Are you are saying someone would want to run a short coax to a bbdeca, and then an Ethernet cable to the wvb and not have it connected to their home network, instead of just running the coax all the way over to it? That makes ZERO sense as well.


Unless I am misunderstanding this setup, the WVB is basically a client of the Genie. In my house, I have a mixture of all the various HR's and my whole home is done via unsupported Ethernet, not DECA. So if the Ethernet port is disabled, how do I get it connected to my whole home setup (short of going out and buying a bunch of DECA's and a whole home Internet kit)?

Now, I also have probably 20 things connected to Ethernet in my house. So your typical Internet router provided by the various companies doesn't have enough ports for me. In my setup, I have several Ethernet switches that are used to build my network and those connect to one of the ports on my cable modem. I don't do it today, but with the way my house is wired, I could also put all my my DTV stuff on their own switch. In that setup, all the HR to HR communications is local to a single switch and that switch would have a single uplink to my Internet router. However, that uplink would only be required if I wanted to do Internet based things on my DTV boxes (which I do today for on demand and APPS).

So that's why I would want to use Ethernet for this setup and not COAX.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Getteau said:


> Unless I am misunderstanding this setup, the WVB is basically a client of the Genie. In my house, I have a mixture of all the various HR's and my whole home is done via unsupported Ethernet, not DECA. So if the Ethernet port is disabled, how do I get it connected to my whole home setup (short of going out and buying a bunch of DECA's and a whole home Internet kit)?
> 
> Now, I also have probably 20 things connected to Ethernet in my house. So your typical Internet router provided by the various companies doesn't have enough ports for me. In my setup, I have several Ethernet switches that are used to build my network and those connect to one of the ports on my cable modem. I don't do it today, but with the way my house is wired, I could also put all my my DTV stuff on their own switch. In that setup, all the HR to HR communications is local to a single switch and that switch would have a single uplink to my Internet router. However, that uplink would only be required if I wanted to do Internet based things on my DTV boxes (which I do today for on demand and APPS).
> 
> So that's why I would want to use Ethernet for this setup and not COAX.


It isn't "basically a client of the Genie"; it's exactly a Genie client.

To be specific, the C41W-100 and WVB makeup a _wireless_ Genie client. That's its only job and that means it needs a SWiM setup...which is required for a Genie. Ya can't have a Genie with SWiM.

IOW, this setup isn't intended to be a wireless bridge for all the HRs in a setup.

Mike


----------



## HoTat2

Mike Bertelson said:


> It isn't "basically a client of the Genie"; it's exactly a Genie client.
> 
> To be specific, the C41W-100 and WVB makeup a _wireless_ Genie client. That's its only job and that means it needs a SWiM setup...which is required for a Genie. Ya can't have a Genie with SWiM.
> 
> IOW, this setup isn't intended to be a wireless bridge for all the HRs in a setup.
> 
> Mike


Oh, didn't know that; 

I always thought its devices with IP addresses like the C41W connected to a server on a network are considered the actual "clients" of that server. Whereas the intervening WVB as a wireless bridge which doesn't have an IP address is pretty much transparent to the dialog between the Genie and C41W.

But whatever the case, do you know the actual procedure for enabling the ethernet port on the WVB? Lugnutathome stated it could be done back in his post #59;

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206417-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-the-wireless-genie-client-c41w-100-wireless-video-bridge/?p=3159122

But didn't list any specifics ...


----------



## lugnutathome

I get why you wish to use your LAN. I wired my home for both coax and Cat networking when I moved in. At the time the idea of using coax for Ethernet traffic wasn't known to me. I was pretty skeptical when DECA was brought up as the standard. Over time I've moved onto DECA and though my sheer volume of service devices and sheer footage of cable exceeds an acceptable DECA signal strength for all of my devices, I do run a good portion of my equipment on DECA and bridge over to my LAN through the CCK for the rest. Its transparent and it should be, in either transport layer it's Ethernet. Really the issue becomes vendor supportability.

Earlier in this subject I posted that the LAN port can be made active and indicated how it could be done was hinted at. You would need to be able to identify its IP address on your network and go into the setup interface (just like your router's) Fact is doing that requires enough of a DECA infrastructure must be in place to get into the WVB's setup interface and really if you got that? Why would you need to convert something already functioning (and vendor supported) and convert it to another? I would consider that to be the argument others are trying to bring forth.

As Mike pointed out above you would need SWM just to have the Genie. Now I think you could use the Genie's LAN port, isolate its coax line so it routes to the WVB and then a band stop filter (or properly leveraged and terminated diplexer) before connecting to the SWM port or splitter creating a mini DECA cloud on that one line and use your LAN for all else. Yes there are ways. But they become complicated one-off workarounds not conducive to a mass market one-size fits all service organization.

At any rate it is possible to do what you suggest but I believe given the LAN services set up on the Genie itself and its always on DECA services on the coax side one could build a min DECA cloud between the just the GENIE and the WVB and still use their home LAN as their Whole Home fabric.

Don "at least that what the voices say to me at the moment" Bolton


Getteau said:


> Unless I am misunderstanding this setup, the WVB is basically a client of the Genie. In my house, I have a mixture of all the various HR's and my whole home is done via unsupported Ethernet, not DECA. So if the Ethernet port is disabled, how do I get it connected to my whole home setup (short of going out and buying a bunch of DECA's and a whole home Internet kit)?
> 
> Now, I also have probably 20 things connected to Ethernet in my house. So your typical Internet router provided by the various companies doesn't have enough ports for me. In my setup, I have several Ethernet switches that are used to build my network and those connect to one of the ports on my cable modem. I don't do it today, but with the way my house is wired, I could also put all my my DTV stuff on their own switch. In that setup, all the HR to HR communications is local to a single switch and that switch would have a single uplink to my Internet router. However, that uplink would only be required if I wanted to do Internet based things on my DTV boxes (which I do today for on demand and APPS).
> 
> So that's why I would want to use Ethernet for this setup and not COAX.


----------



## lugnutathome

The WBV is a device on your network and as such has its own network address. Like your router, CCK, or other such network devices there is a setup and admin interface accessible by typing in its IP on your browser of choice. If you do not know how to locate the device's IP or are not familiar with setup interfacing and their default passwords I would encourage you to go no further :grin:

If you can via coax connect see the devices IP in your network tools, (which you would need to do to flip the port utilization to CatX) it should be just fine as is. No need to change should work wonderfully.

Don "I stated it can be done as an honest answer, I further state it really shouldn't be done" Bolton



HoTat2 said:


> Oh, didn't know that;
> 
> I always thought its devices with IP addresses like the C41W connected to a server on a network are considered the actual "clients" of that server. Whereas the intervening WVB as a wireless bridge which doesn't have an IP address is pretty much transparent to the dialog between the Genie and C41W.
> 
> But whatever the case, do you know the actual procedure for enabling the ethernet port on the WVB? Lugnutathome stated it could be done back in his post #59;
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206417-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-the-wireless-genie-client-c41w-100-wireless-video-bridge/?p=3159122
> 
> But didn't list any specifics ...


----------



## inkahauts

Getteau said:


> Unless I am misunderstanding this setup, the WVB is basically a client of the Genie. In my house, I have a mixture of all the various HR's and my whole home is done via unsupported Ethernet, not DECA. So if the Ethernet port is disabled, how do I get it connected to my whole home setup (short of going out and buying a bunch of DECA's and a whole home Internet kit)?
> 
> Now, I also have probably 20 things connected to Ethernet in my house. So your typical Internet router provided by the various companies doesn't have enough ports for me. In my setup, I have several Ethernet switches that are used to build my network and those connect to one of the ports on my cable modem. I don't do it today, but with the way my house is wired, I could also put all my my DTV stuff on their own switch. In that setup, all the HR to HR communications is local to a single switch and that switch would have a single uplink to my Internet router. However, that uplink would only be required if I wanted to do Internet based things on my DTV boxes (which I do today for on demand and APPS).
> 
> So that's why I would want to use Ethernet for this setup and not COAX.


Do you hav a genie now? If not no point.

If you do and your still running unsupported I hope you have a bsf set up to block the genies deca signal so it doesnt hurt the other Units. And in that cAse I'd just put the wvb between the genie and the bsf and you'd be set. Forget Ethernet for a c41w. I forsee lots of issues down the road if you tried. Lots. It's not worth trying to do it. There's plenty of easy ways to make it happen with coax even on a system driven generally by Ethernet. 

What exactly do you have in your system now anyway?


----------



## Getteau

inkahauts said:


> Do you hav a genie now? If not no point.
> 
> If you do and your still running unsupported I hope you have a bsf set up to block the genies deca signal so it doesnt hurt the other Units. And in that cAse I'd just put the wvb between the genie and the bsf and you'd be set. Forget Ethernet for a c41w. I forsee lots of issues down the road if you tried. Lots. It's not worth trying to do it. There's plenty of easy ways to make it happen with coax even on a system driven generally by Ethernet.
> 
> What exactly do you have in your system now anyway?


Right now, I have all of my HR's connected via Ethernet back to my home LAN. They are all running static IP's that I setup along time ago. From a dish perspective, I am running a slimline to a SWM 16 with two 8 port splitters. Everything is green stickered. The SMW 16 is new in the past few months because my SWM 8 died and I needed to fix it. At the time I was running a hybrid SWM 8 and a Zinwell. I had to install the hybrid setup when I moved into my house a few years ago because I had an active R15 and an RCA DRD 480 which required the Zinwell. Unfortunately, I also had a room that only had one coax and there was no way to get another one over there. Hence both setup's. Now that my Zinwell is gone and I have everything connected to the 16, I've thought about going down the supported MRV route. However, I've been cheap to go out and buy all the DECA's.

That's good to know about the BSF on the 44. I've been waiting for the 44's to come to Houston so I can get rid of one of my HR21's. I was hoping the 44 would act like the 24 and would automatically turn off the DECA on the coax side if anything was connected to the Ethernet port. I'll make sure I tell the installer to put a BSF in when he installs the 44.


----------



## deedee6259

Does anybody have an idea about how much this is going to cost?
Sounds like this will work for my patio.


----------



## peds48

samrs said:


> I had to pick some up Friday so Dynamic Dispatch wouldn't catch me short. They are available in the test markets.


Right, but it should not be available to the "general public" only to those who are on the test markets


----------



## tpm1999

Still confused on how one goes about ordering it if you actually are in the test area (I am). Calling directv front line csr (per the website) wont get you anywhere.


----------



## Soccernut

I have a HR44 and HR24, SWM 8. Can I add one of these wireless clients without updating the hardware? I was upgraded from a R22 that used two cables, the extra cable is wired to the splitter, can I use it for the client router?


----------



## peds48

Soccernut said:


> I have a HR44 and HR24, SWM 8. Can I add one of these wireless clients without updating the hardware? I was upgraded from a R22 that used two cables, the extra cable is wired to the splitter, can I use it for the client router?


Sure all that is required is a Genie. the WVB can go inline with any recevier/client, it does not necessarily needs a dedicated cable.


----------



## Soccernut

peds48 said:


> Sure all that is required is a Genie. the WVB can go inline with any recevier/client, it does not necessarily needs a dedicated cable.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## HoTat2

peds48 said:


> Sure all that is required is a Genie. the WVB can go inline with any recevier/client, it does not necessarily needs a dedicated cable.


But it certainly can be used in a single ended coax configuration if desired of course.

Thus the optional screw on terminating cap for the output coax connector on the WVB.


----------



## peds48

HoTat2 said:


> But it certainly can be used in a single ended coax configuration if desired of course.
> 
> Thus the optional screw on terminating cap for the output coax connector on the WVB.


thus why I said "it does not necessarily needs a dedicated cable."


----------



## HoTat2

peds48 said:


> thus why I said "it does not necessarily needs a dedicated cable."


Oh I was aware of that qualification to your statement'

I just wanted to be sure the questioner understood in case he still wanted to use that available cable in a single ended configuration for the WVB.


----------



## wco81

Any interference with Wireless N networks?


----------



## NR4P

wco81 said:


> Any interference with Wireless N networks?


None that I know of. The WVB searches for open channels before locking on one. So it coexists fine.


----------



## elmoglick

I saw the option for the "New" Wireless Genie this afternoon, so I bit and called the 800 number. They took my order without any problem. Cost was $100 plus $49 for installation. I tried to get them to allow me to self-install, but they insisted it required professional installation for proper "pairing". They were willing to credit me $25 since I had to pay an additional $100 to preclude the 2yr contract extension I didn't want.

Installer is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon, so I will report back on how it went and how it works. I have an HR34 and live in the Kansas City metro area.


----------



## HoTat2

elmoglick said:


> I saw the option for the "New" Wireless Genie this afternoon, so I bit and called the 800 number. They took my order without any problem. Cost was $100 plus $49 for installation. I tried to get them to allow me to self-install, but they insisted it required professional installation for proper "pairing". They were willing to credit me $25 since I had to pay an additional $100 to preclude the 2yr contract extension I didn't want.
> 
> Installer is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon, so I will report back on how it went and how it works. I have an HR34 and live in the Kansas City metro area.


OK;

Sure hope its not an error and the installer shows up with just a standard C41 or something as its awfully early in the process

Keep us posted though.


----------



## dboreham

inkahauts said:


> If you expect a customer to run the system through their own home network, then you are saying you expect them to have a working router.
> 
> Unless you are suggesting that directv would run Ethernet cable instead of coax, in which case, well, how do I say it without making you sound like you have no clue what your talking about, but, uh, no, that will never happen as we ALL know, Directv NEVER runs Ethernet cables.


They wouldn't need a router, working or not since routers are not needed for a layer2 network like Ethernet. However, you're probably talking about the typical residential situation where a combined router/switch is the only piece of wired networking gear on-site. In that case, that device would indeed need to be working or at least powered up.

I can understand the horror at trying to deal with Joe Schmo's flaky Ethernet during an install, however I really want these products to support wired Ethernet even if the installer walks away leaving the gear in a pile on my floor. I'm competent to run my network properly. I have clean GigE everywhere. I do not like coax nor do I want to install another foot of the stuff at my place. All the new TVs I've deployed in the past few years in the home have Cat5 cabling only. They work nicely for Netflix and until one of the sat providers makes the product I want, that's all they'll be used for.

That product is : a black box that sits in a closet. It has a coax connector on one side, to connect to the outdoor unit, and an RJ-45 for Ethernet on the other side. Its clients are the same set of devices that I can already use with Netflix, Amazon, Hulu (BD players, Smart TV, Tablet, PC, Phone). There would be no sat-provider-supplied kit in my home, save for this black box in the closet.


----------



## HoTat2

dboreham said:


> They wouldn't need a router, working or not since routers are not needed for a layer2 network like Ethernet. However, you're probably talking about the typical residential situation where a combined router/switch is the only piece of wired networking gear on-site. In that case, that device would indeed need to be working or at least powered up.
> 
> I can understand the horror at trying to deal with Joe Schmo's flaky Ethernet during an install, however I really want these products to support wired Ethernet even if the installer walks away leaving the gear in a pile on my floor. I'm competent to run my network properly. I have clean GigE everywhere. I do not like coax nor do I want to install another foot of the stuff at my place. All the new TVs I've deployed in the past few years in the home have Cat5 cabling only. They work nicely for Netflix and until one of the sat providers makes the product I want, that's all they'll be used for.
> 
> That product is : a black box that sits in a closet. It has a coax connector on one side, to connect to the outdoor unit, and an RJ-45 for Ethernet on the other side. Its clients are the same set of devices that I can already use with Netflix, Amazon, Hulu (BD players, Smart TV, Tablet, PC, Phone). There would be no sat-provider-supplied kit in my home, save for this black box in the closet.


OK;

But remember, if it turns out there's not a way to actually activate the ethernet port on the WVB, then as Lugnutathome suggested earlier you're going to have to setup a sort of mini coax network with one of the receivers, using a diplexer and CCK so the WVB can be placed in one of the coax lines within this little network somewhere.


----------



## Ed Campbell

The basic WET610N works fine - though not reliably across 50' of air and a few intervening walls. When whole-home betas were being experimented with I talked a CSR into authorizing my system and I tried to feed from the living room DVR - either an HR24 back then or my first HR 34. 

I have a WET610N attached via ethernet to the DVR in the living room and one to the older model in the guesthouse. Each responds to a different wifi network. Use them for internet access for the DirecTV DVRs.

Anyway, there wasn't sufficient throughput for whole home - sending from the LR DVR via WET610N to the same combination in the guesthouse. Worked erratically - and unreliably. Other than that, they have been rock solid.

I get the impression from the first quick read here that D* is using different software from stock? Hmmm. The unit is selling tonight at Amazon for $48.80 to Amazon Prime customers.


----------



## Datagg

This may be the answer to and the right time to finaly get the wife that extra tv setup she wants.


----------



## inkahauts

Getteau said:


> Right now, I have all of my HR's connected via Ethernet back to my home LAN. They are all running static IP's that I setup along time ago. From a dish perspective, I am running a slimline to a SWM 16 with two 8 port splitters. Everything is green stickered. The SMW 16 is new in the past few months because my SWM 8 died and I needed to fix it. At the time I was running a hybrid SWM 8 and a Zinwell. I had to install the hybrid setup when I moved into my house a few years ago because I had an active R15 and an RCA DRD 480 which required the Zinwell. Unfortunately, I also had a room that only had one coax and there was no way to get another one over there. Hence both setup's. Now that my Zinwell is gone and I have everything connected to the 16, I've thought about going down the supported MRV route. However, I've been cheap to go out and buy all the DECA's.
> 
> That's good to know about the BSF on the 44. I've been waiting for the 44's to come to Houston so I can get rid of one of my HR21's. I was hoping the 44 would act like the 24 and would automatically turn off the DECA on the coax side if anything was connected to the Ethernet port. I'll make sure I tell the installer to put a BSF in when he installs the 44.


When you update just go supported, they will install it all at the same time. Not sure why your using 8 port splitters by the way if your using all DVRs now. They have more loss, I'd drop those to at most a four port splitter. The smaller the splitter the better.


----------



## inkahauts

Ed Campbell said:


> The basic WET610N works fine - though not reliably across 50' of air and a few intervening walls. When whole-home betas were being experimented with I talked a CSR into authorizing my system and I tried to feed from the living room DVR - either an HR24 back then or my first HR 34.
> 
> I have a WET610N attached via ethernet to the DVR in the living room and one to the older model in the guesthouse. Each responds to a different wifi network. Use them for internet access for the DirecTV DVRs.
> 
> Anyway, there wasn't sufficient throughput for whole home - sending from the LR DVR via WET610N to the same combination in the guesthouse. Worked erratically - and unreliably. Other than that, they have been rock solid.
> 
> I get the impression from the first quick read here that D* is using different software from stock? Hmmm. The unit is selling tonight at Amazon for $48.80 to Amazon Prime customers.


Its most defenitly not stock software.


----------



## inkahauts

dboreham said:


> They wouldn't need a router, working or not since routers are not needed for a layer2 network like Ethernet. However, you're probably talking about the typical residential situation where a combined router/switch is the only piece of wired networking gear on-site. In that case, that device would indeed need to be working or at least powered up.
> 
> I can understand the horror at trying to deal with Joe Schmo's flaky Ethernet during an install, however I really want these products to support wired Ethernet even if the installer walks away leaving the gear in a pile on my floor. I'm competent to run my network properly. I have clean GigE everywhere. I do not like coax nor do I want to install another foot of the stuff at my place. All the new TVs I've deployed in the past few years in the home have Cat5 cabling only. They work nicely for Netflix and until one of the sat providers makes the product I want, that's all they'll be used for.
> 
> That product is : a black box that sits in a closet. It has a coax connector on one side, to connect to the outdoor unit, and an RJ-45 for Ethernet on the other side. Its clients are the same set of devices that I can already use with Netflix, Amazon, Hulu (BD players, Smart TV, Tablet, PC, Phone). There would be no sat-provider-supplied kit in my home, save for this black box in the closet.


Well then you don't want a c41w if you have wires run everywhere already.

It does amaze me how much some people hate coax. Never understood that. It serves a purpose for many things. And this one particular thing it does very well for DIRECTV.

I love our idea of everything in a house being able to be run on one system, but lets be honest, that will NEVER happen. It never has before and it never will int he future,someone always has an idea they think is better than someone else's.

This particular solution, in all honesty, what DIRECTV has done in setting up this wireless unit is smart. Its a separate network that is dedicated to and only going to be accessed by the wireless clients, and because of the way the software is done, I'd never let it on my regular network. Dedicated and isolated is much better for wireless video int he first palm.

Plus, this thing can be hooked up inline anywhere in the existing coax lines hooking up any of your other hard wired directv receivers. So unless you don't already have a spot somewhere convient location wise for wifi range for where you want to put your wireless client, you aren't even adding cable.

What directv hardware do you have now?


----------



## Vinny

As usual another professional job by our great team of CE'ers. Thanks, Scott, for bringing the team together for a very informative and well presented "First Look".


----------



## wco81

What is the pricing and service fees going to be?

Unless there's a price advantage, people would opt for the DVRs as clients to the Genie, if they can get the DVRs without paying upfront fees?


----------



## HoTat2

wco81 said:


> What is the pricing and service fees going to be?
> 
> *Unless there's a price advantage, people would opt for the DVRs as clients to the Genie, if they can get the DVRs without paying upfront fees?*


However, even without a price advantage there are no wireless DVRs, which is the chief selling point of this system over the traditional approach of purchasing additional cable connected DVRs.


----------



## wco81

Right, but we've been hearing that folks are getting SWM installs anyways, so that they're wired for Whole Home.

Tivo, Comcast, etc. are all moving to the Whole Home thing. I can see that D* will be able to advertise wireless whole home but unless there's a substantial price difference (given that people are getting DVRs for no upfront cost), why wouldn't you go for a DVR with more series recordings and more storage?


----------



## elmoglick

HoTat2 said:


> OK;
> 
> Sure hope its not an error and the installer shows up with just a standard C41 or something as its awfully early in the process
> 
> Keep us posted though.


You were right. (sigh) It's not yet available in this market. He's installing the standard C41 now.


----------



## tpm1999

elmoglick said:


> You were right. (sigh) It's not yet available in this market. He's installing the standard C41 now.


Even if the C41W was widely released now, there is now way front line CSRs wouldnt mess it up. Even when it's been out for a year, I bet CSRs will still make the mistake between wireless and non-wireless.


----------



## wco81

How much are the wired clients?

Less upfront and less monthly charges?


----------



## elmoglick

wco81 said:


> How much are the wired clients?
> 
> Less upfront and less monthly charges?


I'll be calling to see if the C41 is any cheaper. I believe the $6 MRC is the same though.


----------



## inkahauts

wco81 said:


> What is the pricing and service fees going to be?
> 
> Unless there's a price advantage, people would opt for the DVRs as clients to the Genie, if they can get the DVRs without paying upfront fees?


Is actually bet that the majority or people would prefer a genie and mini genie over DVrs as clients.

I also would not be surprised if at some point they don't start charging a lot more for second DVrs.


----------



## heisman6183

Question about setup. I currently have MRV in unsupported mode with 2 regular DVRs. If I switched to a system with an HR44 and 3 C41Ws, would I still be able to just connect an ethernet cable to the HR44 and get on demand plus MRV or would I need to install a deca somewhere in my setup?


----------



## HoTat2

heisman6183 said:


> Question about setup. I currently have MRV in unsupported mode with 2 regular DVRs. If I switched to a system with an HR44 and 3 C41Ws, would I still be able to just connect an ethernet cable to the HR44 and get on demand plus MRV or would I need to install a deca somewhere in my setup?


It depends;

If you plan to keep an all ethernet setup ("unsupported mode") , the complicating factor is if there is no way to activate the ethernet port on the WVB. In that case as was stated earlier in this thread to another poster with an all ethernet install, you will have to create a sort of mini DECA coax network with the HR44 to hook the WVB in its coax through-line configuration.

And you will need a diplexer and CCK.

If you convert your DIRECTV network to coax DECA ("supported mode") then you may simply hook an ethernet cable to the HR44 and router or other switch on your home network leading to the router.


----------



## mx6bfast

Questions about this.

I moved and needed wireless to 2 rooms so had to drop D* after 10 years with them. Currently using ATT wih 2 wireless recievers and they work quite well, but miss the interface and usage of D* recievers, and the PQ.

1) Does this perform the same functions as a DVR, even though it is not a DVR? ie: List, record, doubt change buffers
2) Is it HD?
3) Would I be able to do VOD on it?
4) I still have a wireless cinema kit, would I still be able to use it with wireless recievers?

I'm hoping the answers to all this is yes and I am ret to get rid of ATT.


----------



## lugnutathome

Start dialing! It controls the DVR as if you were on it, stunning HD, VOD, ewetoob, etc. the Cinema kit could be used to c onnect yor DECA infrastructure to the internet.

Don "it's pretty durn cool it is" Bolton



mx6bfast said:


> Questions about this.
> 
> I moved and needed wireless to 2 rooms so had to drop D* after 10 years with them. Currently using ATT wih 2 wireless recievers and they work quite well, but miss the interface and usage of D* recievers, and the PQ.
> 
> 1) Does this perform the same functions as a DVR, even though it is not a DVR? ie: List, record, doubt change buffers
> 2) Is it HD?
> 3) Would I be able to do VOD on it?
> 4) I still have a wireless cinema kit, would I still be able to use it with wireless recievers?
> 
> I'm hoping the answers to all this is yes and I am ret to get rid of ATT.


----------



## elmoglick

HoTat2 said:


> OK;
> 
> Sure hope its not an error and the installer shows up with just a standard C41 or something as its awfully early in the process
> 
> Keep us posted though.


Ended up with a C41NC-100. Works great, but the little RC71 remote is crap, so I'm using a nice full-size RC65RX instead. Evidently, the Favorites lists aren't copied from the HR34, so I have to re-create from scratch. Otherwise, it works flawlessly. Not sure I really needed the wireless version after all.


----------



## Milkman

Couple of questions. 

#1 - Will this device be subject to the mirroring charge that additional receivers incur???
#2 - Are you required to have DECA for this to work (I am currently on the unsupported config of direct Ethernet connectivity).


----------



## peds48

1. the WVB has no monthly fee, however each client still carries the fee 
2. No, the only thing you need is SWM and since you must have a Genie, the it should be no issue


----------



## inkahauts

Milkman said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> #1 - Will this device be subject to the mirroring charge that additional receivers incur???
> #2 - Are you required to have DECA for this to work (I am currently on the unsupported config of direct Ethernet connectivity).


Wow! How ya doing!? Haven't seen you around in ages!

The wvb will connect via deca, but you don't have to have the rest of your system on deca to make that work.


----------



## heisman6183

Can you have a genie and mini clients without having whole home service, or do they require it in order for the mini clients to work?


----------



## HoTat2

heisman6183 said:


> Can you have a genie and mini clients without having whole home service, or do they require it in order for the mini clients to work?


It requires WH for it to work, but that's beside the point.
Per DIRECTV's policy you can not activate a Genie without the WH fee, whether you use clients with it or not.


----------



## Laxguy

It's part of the system, and needs to be a whole home install.


----------



## heisman6183

Laxguy said:


> It's part of the system, and needs to be a whole home install.


Ah, good to know. At least you're able to do it all in unsupported mode (which I'm on and works great without the extra equipment).


----------



## HoTat2

heisman6183 said:


> Ah, good to know. At least you're able to do it all in unsupported mode (which I'm on and works great without the extra equipment).


Yep;

For ethernet only unsupported WH networks its real convenient having an internal CCK on the Genie so ethernet data can easily move from the WVB placed anywhere on the satellite SWiM coax plant to the home ethernet network.

That is, unless DIRECTV ever decides to remove this capability from the Genies where you will then need an external CCK.


----------



## LoweBoy

Is there a broken link to look at the First Look from iOS?


----------



## Laxguy

Not here. Mac using Safari. Try reloading or another browser?


----------



## LameLefty

LoweBoy said:


> Is there a broken link to look at the First Look from iOS?


Works fine with Safari on my iPad.


----------



## Hoffer

I am interested in one of these. I've always wanted a DirecTV receiver in my office, but not enough to get it done. I really don't want to have a new coax run into my office. With this wireless client, I wouldn't need it!!

I've wanted a Genie ever since the HR34 came out, but I just haven't gotten around to it. I think when this wireless thing is available, I'll finally get a Genie.


----------



## Milkman

inkahauts said:


> Wow! How ya doing!? Haven't seen you around in ages!
> 
> The wvb will connect via deca, but you don't have to have the rest of your system on deca to make that work.


Doing good, thanks... I am on an unsupported MRV configuration so I am not really on the "Cutting Edge" any longer since I didn't really think there would be any opportunity for me to help there on this type of configuration.

Yeah so I didn't realize Genie is required for the configuration either. I don't want to pay the monthly charge for a receiver since this will be in my garage and if I used the TV once a month that would be a lot. I will need to figure out another, more cost effective way, to get TV in my garage.


----------



## Laxguy

Get a supported system (DECA), have a drop into the garage, but have a Genie client or H25 where you seldom use it, then switch the unit to the garage for those infrequent times. No need for wireless, perhaps.


----------



## HoTat2

Laxguy said:


> Get a supported system (DECA), have a drop into the garage, but have a Genie client or H25 where you seldom use it, then switch the unit to the garage for those infrequent times. No need for wireless, perhaps.


And be sure to cap the open ends of the vacated cable with a terminating cap (via a barrel coupler) when moving the Genie client or H25 between the two.


----------



## Milkman

Yeah no thanks. I don't want to move equipment around when I want that picture. I will just figure out a way to get picture out to that SD Tube TV a different way.


----------



## BLWedge09

tpm1999 said:


> I think some of the issue with the ATT product may be that they install one end of the bridge directly next to the router (even though you could put it anywhere that is has wiring but doesnt have a box). Being that Directv installers will have more options of where to put the WVB will be a better solution.


Not to get into a big thing here, since this is the DirecTV forum...and I actually loved my DirecTV service... But, The wireless AP that U-Verse Premises Techs install can actually be placed anywhere. I currently have one with one wireless receiver and the AP is connected to a 8 port Netgear gigabit switch that AT&T supplied. It's also a 5ghz N AP (Cisco) and the range has been stellar for me so far. It's actually much better than the Netgear dual band router's 5ghz network that I used to use. U-verse service isn't perfect by any means, but the wireless set-top box and AP have worked very well with no dropouts for me so far.


----------



## tpm1999

My parents had one installed and the tech would only install it next to the router. I moved it myself after the fact...my parents have loved their wireless box ever since.


----------



## inkahauts

I'm sure we will hear of weird things with installers from directv like that as well.


----------



## ticmxman

I have no mini genies to go with my HR44. I had been giving some thought to adding one to to my system. It would seem I might be better off adding the wireless mini genie to allow for rare use in temporary relocations. For example from the master bedroom to the garage during a ball game. I looks like it is just plug and play and while the wireless mini genie is in the bedroom it could still be coax connected. Cost aside am I missing something here, is it that simple?


----------



## Laxguy

I think you've got it!


----------



## RAD

ticmxman said:


> I looks like it is just plug and play and while the wireless mini genie is in the bedroom it could still be coax connected. Cost aside am I missing something here, is it that simple?


The wireless Genie mini does not have a coax connection on it, so in the bedroom it would also need to use the wireless connection.


----------



## ticmxman

The wireless Genie mini does not have a coax connection on it, so in the bedroom it would also need to use the wireless connection.


It would be nice if both options were available. Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Laxguy

It may well be that future interations will have both.


----------



## dstay22

I see that the C41W is available again on the DirecTV site. Do we have any confirmed orders at this point?


----------



## peds48

I see that the C41W is available again on the DirecTV site. Do we have any confirmed orders at this point?


only for certain test markets


----------



## mx6bfast

I placed a re-connect order and the rep is putting notes in there that I need the wireless receivers. Will see Tuesday what I get.


----------



## inkahauts

Notes? It should be a line as it is differentiated in their system, it is a new class or receivers.


----------



## spidey

Just had it installed yesterday. Coax from the dish runs into it, coax from it runs to HR44. HR44 uses wireless to connect to internet.


----------



## Laxguy

spidey said:


> Just had it installed yesterday. Coax from the dish runs into it, coax from it runs to HR44. HR44 uses wireless to connect to internet.


The antecedent is unclear. The '44 or '41, or something else? 
Over time, you will do better with wired to the '44.


----------



## HoTat2

Laxguy said:


> The antecedent is unclear. The '44 or '41, or something else?
> Over time, you will do better with wired to the '44.


I wonder though how could a '44 or '41 be described in such a way with a coax leading to it and then proceeding from it?

The antecedent "it" has to either be the WVB the TS is referring to or less likely a CCK-W mistaken for it.


----------



## NR4P

I'm betting its the WVB that he/she is commenting on.


----------



## ttown

On a different note, I see c41w just became available in my area as an option to upgrade within the past few days. It was not there a week ago when I scheduled my upgrade to Genie. I decided to keep one of my HR24s for my second tv instead of upgrading to the c41. I still think I will keep my HR24 and not get the c41w now that it is available. With my tv placement close to coax line, I don't see the need for wireless with my setup. I can definitely see the advantage if I was getting a genie mini, though. Anything else I am missing here?


----------



## NR4P

I like the idea of a second DVR. Because if the Genie fails, all TV's in the home lose Directv. Having a second DVR is a good thing. Since you already have it, why not keep it? If you turn it in, it will likely cost more then a client, wired or wireless to add back.


----------



## ttown

NR4P said:


> I like the idea of a second DVR. Because if the Genie fails, all TV's in the home lose Directv. Having a second DVR is a good thing. Since you already have it, why not keep it? If you turn it in, it will likely cost more then a client, wired or wireless to add back.


I totally agree. I had decided on keeping HR24 for these exact reasons. Then I saw c41w available in my area as an option to upgrade when I logged in to my account today. I still opted to keep my HR24 and not get the c41w, though. Install is next week.


----------



## wco81

How much is the monthly fee for the additional client vs the second DVR?


----------



## inkahauts

How much is the monthly fee for the additional client vs the second DVR?


Same price.


----------



## toricred

For those that have the c41w as an option, how does the initial price compare to the plain c41?


----------



## spidey

Laxguy said:


> The antecedent is unclear. The '44 or '41, or something else?
> Over time, you will do better with wired to the '44.


Sorry. Wireless video bridge has coax to it and coax out of it to HR44. HR44 is hard wired to router now. C41W is in sunroom no wire to it


----------



## spidey

Only thing I see on my samsung with C41 is when I fast forward or skip 30 I get no source info. I will have to play with the settings on the TV to see if I can get that to go away a little annoying


----------



## HoTat2

spidey said:


> Only thing I see on my samsung with C41 is when I fast forward or skip 30 I get no source info. I will have to play with the settings on the TV to see if I can get that to go away a little annoying


As the previous poster asked, what was the price for the C41W + WVB combo you got?


----------



## spidey

HoTat2 said:


> As the previous poster asked, what was the price for the C41W + WVB combo you got?


mine was free. A critter had eaten thru coax thatI previously ran to sunroom. The coax was under a new composite deck and impossible to remove a board without major task so I told the agent my story and they gave it to me free as part of the HR44 upgrade. I guess the young lady felt sorry for me and since I was in test market


----------



## HoTat2

spidey said:


> mine was free. A critter had eaten thru coax thatI previously ran to sunroom. The coax was under a new composite deck and impossible to remove a board without major task so I told the agent my story and they gave it to me free as part of the HR44 upgrade. I guess the young lady felt sorry for me and since I was in test market


Yes, but on the order confirmation e-mail don't they show the price followed by a full credit for the same amount (except for maybe tax, S&H)?,


----------



## spidey

sorry didnt keep the email or cant find it. If I recall maybe the wireless genie might have been 99$ and the bridge 99 but dont quote me on that since I can not find the email


----------



## HoTat2

spidey said:


> sorry didnt keep the email or cant find it. If I recall maybe the wireless genie might have been 99$ and the bridge 99 but dont quote me on that since I can not find the email


How about your online account under "Billing and Transactions" ----> "orders?"

Should be a record of it there.

Sorry to be a bother ... 

Just want to see if they are charging separate for the C41W and the WVB and how much for each.


----------



## rob316

Does anyone know when the Wireless Genie will be avaliable in NJ. i really need to add one to a room I just finished.


----------



## acostapimps

Does the mini Genie take away a tuner from the Genie HR34/44 when not in use? , ie live tv, since I'm thinking of upgrading one of the bedrooms that has a D12 currently on a SD set, which is rarely used, Or I could get another HD receiver even though is a SD TV.


----------



## RAD

acostapimps said:


> Does the mini Genie take away a tuner from the Genie HR34/44 when not in use?


No, a RVU client, like the Genie Mini, doesn't not tie up a tuner in the Genie when it's in the powered off position.


----------



## Jacob Braun

For those wondering about the price:

I acted like a new customer in Des Moines, IA Zip Code 50047. When I added a Genie to the cart and received the option for Genie Minis, it had the option to "Make It Wireless" for $99 more. It showed each Wireless Genie Mini as $99 and then a Wireless Setup Fee as $99 (presumably that's the WVB and site survey they do). It credited everything but the $99 cost for the Wireless Setup Fee. So it would be assumed that for existing customers a C41W would be $99 (current Genie Mini price) and then a $99 price for install/WVB. However I do not know if that is in addition to a $49 charge for installation, or if the $99 charge supersedes that.

I attached a screen shot.


----------



## HoTat2

acostapimps said:


> ... Or I could get another HD receiver even though is a SD TV.


You can do that as well, just remember an HD receiver does not have an ch. 3/4 RF modulator output. So the SD set will need to have auxiliary video inputs, or you'll need to purchase a separate RF modulator unit.


----------



## HoTat2

JBv said:


> For those wondering about the price:
> 
> I acted like a new customer in Des Moines, IA Zip Code 50047. When I added a Genie to the cart and received the option for Genie Minis, it had the option to "Make It Wireless" for $99 more. It showed each Wireless Genie Mini as $99 and then a Wireless Setup Fee as $99 (presumably that's the WVB and site survey they do). It credited everything but the $99 cost for the Wireless Setup Fee. So it would be assumed that for existing customers a C41W would be $99 (current Genie Mini price) and then a $99 price for install/WVB. However I do not know if that is in addition to a $49 charge for installation, or if the $99 charge supersedes that.
> I attached a screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen Shot 2013-08-14 at 3.57.51 PM.png


Thanks;

Looks like they are charging separately for the C41W and WVB.

Going to be expensive then without discounts ... :nono:


----------



## Jacob Braun

HoTat2 said:


> Thanks;
> 
> Looks like they are charging separately for the C41W and WVB.
> 
> Going to be expensive then without discounts ... :nono:


Well the WVB is only needed once (unless you have a large home and need multiple WVBs, but I'm not sure if the $99 would include more than 1?) and after you have your WVBs you can then add all the wireless clients you need for $99. $198 can certainly be a bit steep for some though, I certainly agree.
I wonder if the free Protection Plan upgrade will have the option for a Genie + C41W+WVB in the future (it probably will, but I wonder if they will charge an additional $99 for the WVB option?)


----------



## tpm1999

Other forums said that customers have placed orders for it, so since I am in a test area I decided to give it a go. Front line CSR actually new what I was talking about (shock!) and was able to place the order since I am in a test area. I am scheduled for monday morning. Got the email confirmation and it looks 100 percent correct. 99 for the wireless genie mini... 0 for the WVB, but 99 for the wireless genie mini setup and then 50 for the install. So if I would have waited until it came out it most likely would have cost me 200 instead of 250...oh well hopefully getting it a little early will be worth it!


----------



## ajbtv2

I emailed in to ask about getting a C41W. The response back was that the cost for the C41W was $99 and it would cost $6 per month for the added receiver, but I would need to call in to order it.

I proceeded to call in. The agent I got on the phone stated the C41W was $99 and I would also have to pay a $49 installation fee because it was a new receiver. This information was left out of my email conversation. I asked if the $49 could be waived and she said "No". The agent then proceeded to tell me if I replaced one of my current units they could drop ship the unit to me. I was not prepared to immediately answer to replacing a current unit.

After some discussion, we decided for the $99 we could replace one of the current H25 for a C41W. However, when I called in to order the deal with DirecTV - I was told that the cost would now be $250! Then she stated she could give me a $50 credit, bringing the price to $199! That's an increase of $50 every time I talk to a DirecTV representative, even though I have it in writing that the C41W cost would only be $99.

I can't believe DirecTV customer service. It has bee a nightmare since day one!


----------



## RAD

I think the $250 is probably the correct amount at this time, $99 for the C41W, $99 for the wireless video bridge and a $49 installation charge.


----------



## Drucifer

ajbtv2 said:


> *I emailed in to ask about getting a C41W.* The response back was that the cost for the C41W was $99 and it would cost $6 per month for the added receiver, but I would need to call in to order it.
> I proceeded to call in. The agent I got on the phone stated the C41W was $99 and I would also have to pay a $49 installation fee because it was a new receiver. This information was left out of my email conversation. I asked if the $49 could be waived and she said "No". The agent then proceeded to tell me if I replaced one of my current units they could drop ship the unit to me. I was not prepared to immediately answer to replacing a current unit.
> 
> After some discussion, we decided for the $99 we could replace one of the current H25 for a C41W. However, when I called in to order the deal with DirecTV - I was told that the cost would now be $250! Then she stated she could give me a $50 credit, bringing the price to $199! That's an increase of $50 every time I talk to a DirecTV representative, even though I have it in writing that the C41W cost would only be $99.
> 
> I can't believe DirecTV customer service. It has bee a nightmare since day one!


Do you currently have a HR44?


----------



## adamson

There is no way you are going to get both devices the C41w and the Wireless Video Bridge for $99 alone. If so folks lets all demand the same!


----------



## adamson

Also I have been told they will drop ship the client and WVB for an existing genie customer. Unsure about shipping cost though.


----------



## tpm1999

I had to delay my install by 2 days due to work conflicts. So here is my brief review (will post again once I rewire).

1. The installer has never installed one by his own before and was just trained the day before. He seemed very confused on whether or not the wireless video bridge can be used as a pass through or not. He called his boss and his boss recommended he add a splitter before the WVB instead of using it as a pass-thru. Unless the pass-thru isnt currently working, this was the dumbest setup I have ever seen. Basically an already split SWM is split again inside the house before the main Genie just so he could put in the WVB. I will rewire tonight and hopefully pass-thru works.

2. Seems to be more stable so far than my WCCK C41 wireless solution. The guide lags compared to the regular genie, but that is expected.


----------



## HoTat2

tpm1999 said:


> I had to delay my install by 2 days due to work conflicts. So here is my brief review (will post again once I rewire).
> 
> 1. The installer has never installed one by his own before and was just trained the day before. He seemed very confused on whether or not the wireless video bridge can be used as a pass through or not. He called his boss and his boss recommended he add a splitter before the WVB instead of using it as a pass-thru. Unless the pass-thru isnt currently working, this was the dumbest setup I have ever seen. Basically an already split SWM is split again inside the house before the main Genie just so he could put in the WVB. I will rewire tonight and hopefully pass-thru works. ...


Nah, they're misinformed.

Of course the WVB has pass through capability, otherwise it wouldn't be constructed with an output F connector with an "optional" screw-on terminating cap on a chain that way.

You can take that splitter nonsense off and connect it in-line.


----------



## peds48

HoTat2 said:


> Nah, they're misinformed.
> 
> Of course the WVB has pass through capability, otherwise it wouldn't be constructed with an output F connector with an "optional" screw-on terminating cap on a chain that way.
> 
> You can take that splitter nonsense off and connect it in-line.


I know it works. But I wonder what has more loss. a 2 way has a 3.5 db loss. so if the WVB has anything greater, then it wold make sense to have the 2 way in place


----------



## HoTat2

peds48 said:


> I know it works. But I wonder what has more loss. a 2 way has a 3.5 db loss. so if the WVB has anything greater, then it wold make sense to have the 2 way in place


Assuming though that the WVB uses the same type of pass-through method the CCK-W does which was found to actually be an internal two-way splitter. With one output feeding the internal circuits of the device and the other the output F connector.

So if you use the WVB in a single ended configuration through an external splitter that way, it would amount to approximately double the signal loss than the pass-through option.


----------



## LoweBoy

Any timeline on when this will be available from 3rd party vendors?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Mike Bertelson

LoweBoy said:


> Any timeline on when this will be available from 3rd party vendors?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Not yet but when it is you'll hear it here. 

Mike


----------



## JosephB

HoTat2 said:


> Thanks;
> 
> Looks like they are charging separately for the C41W and WVB.
> 
> Going to be expensive then without discounts ... :nono:


My mom got U-Verse installed at he house recently. Turns out AT&T charges extra for their wireless receivers too, so, it's not outside of what everyone else in the industry is doing.


----------



## kram82

Hi all - Sold our house rather quickly and moving into a rental for the time being. Landlord is fine with a dish being installed outside the house but is not really keen on drilling holes in the interior walls in some of the rooms where there are no existing coax jacks. My first call to customer service was great. The individual indicated I am eligible for an upgrade of all my equipment (I didn't think it was that old... genie HR-34 and 3 H25's). I would just need to call the mover's connection line and tell them we are moving and wanted to upgrade our H25's to C41w's. I did this and the mover's connection individual was very nice but told me that the C41w is not available yet. I told her that the previous C.S. person indicated that it shouldn't be an issue. I was polite and didn't want to agitate her so I asked what my options were and she told me that she would transfer me to the cancellation department. I really don't want to do that. I know that the rolling trucks might not have c41w's yet... but I was really hoping they could ship them to me in advance since I already have the HR-34 up and running. Any idea if there is a better way of trying to keep directv rather than switching providers? I am just looking for insight on the possibility of getting in touch with someone who might be able to ship the devices to me or would be willing to understand my plight.

Thank you!


----------



## tpm1999

If you live in a "test" area the cs agents can setup an install. If you aren't, there is nothing you can do. I am surprised how long it is taking for the c41w to become widely available. After I figured out my wifi issue it has been working flawlessly for me.


----------



## kram82

Well that just stinks. Maybe I can do some crazy wifi RVU setup with my Samsungs. Ugh.


----------



## tpm1999

Using a wireless deca wcck worked alright for me.


----------



## Dingus2Much

Well...I guess DirecTV decides, again, to delay.


----------



## peds48

tpm1999 said:


> If you live in a "test" area the cs agents can setup an install. If you aren't, there is nothing you can do. I am surprised how long it is taking for the c41w to become widely available. After I figured out my wifi issue it has been working flawlessly for me.


Well I am not that surprised at all.... There are still too many bugs...


----------



## tpm1999

About 2 weeks ago I had the c41w lose total connection to the bridge. I reset the hr44, bridge, and c41w and that still didn't work. I had to go to the hr44 and remove the bridge in its menu and then re-add it. Then the c41w found the bridge again And updated its firmware. Very strange and still not ready for prime time.


----------



## cwpomeroy

Looks like this is still only available in limited areas... any idea when this will roll out nation wide? I assume this comes with another monthly fee?


----------



## RAD

cwpomeroy said:


> Looks like this is still only available in limited areas... any idea when this will roll out nation wide? I assume this comes with another monthly fee?


I've heard a rumor of middle of this month for general rollout, again just a rumor. And yes there is a monthly charge for each client, just like the wired clients.


----------



## APorter

This is exactly what I need. My wife wants to wall mount the tv on the wall opposite where the cable comes into the room. I spent some time in the attic and there's no good way to move the cable as the wall she wants it on is an interior wall that doesn't extend all the way up the ceiling due to vaulted ceiling with a ledge above the wall.


----------



## Cavicchi

Since it operates at 5GHz, would a 5.8GHz cordless phone cause any problems?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I wouldn't think so. In fact my home phone is 5.8GHz and I've never seen a problem with the C41W. Not that I get a lot of phone calls but still you'd think I'd notice.


----------



## Cavicchi

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wouldn't think so. In fact my home phone is 5.8GHz and I've never seen a problem with the C41W. Not that I get a lot of phone calls but still you'd think I'd notice.


Very reassuring, you having no issues with same phone frequency, thanks!


----------



## jborchel

Sorry, I'm a little slow. So the way you set this up is to connect the WVB to the HR34/44 via coax? Then the WVB transmits the bit steam to the C41W client? Therefore, typically the WVB will reside in close proximity to the HR34/44.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You connect the WVB anywhere that it can get a coax connection. It doesn't have to be close to the Genie DVR.


----------



## Cavicchi

Stuart Sweet said:


> You connect the WVB anywhere that it can get a coax connection. It doesn't have to be close to the Genie DVR.


So the only thing other than WVB that needs coax is Genie HR44? And, it gets coax from the dish?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, exactly. HR34 Genie or HR44 Genie, an open coax line (or an open port on the splitter) and BOOM. "Just works."


----------



## RAD

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, exactly. HR34 Genie or HR44 Genie, an open coax line (or an open port on the splitter) and BOOM. "Just works."


I thought it was also OK to use the coax pass through port on the WVB also since it act's like having a two way splitter?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes you can use the passthrough port, I've done it that way, but you don't have to. It's your choice.


----------



## peds48

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, exactly. HR34 Genie or HR44 Genie, an open coax line (or an open port on the splitter) and BOOM. "Just works."


Hmmmm,


----------



## gator1234

I got a Genie HR44 today and the installer said they were sending out the wireless genie mini (client) in various states but will not be available in Florida (my location) until Jan or Feb.


----------



## Laxguy

Do you in fact need a wireless client? I'd love one for occasional use, but not full time.


----------



## Skyboss

Nice. Dish to to power supply, power supply to wireless video bridge, bridge to genie (plus Ethernet to genie), C41Ws at the TVs. Man that will be a clean install in my house. How soon? LOL


----------



## inkahauts

Skyboss said:


> Nice. Dish to to power supply, power supply to wireless video bridge, bridge to genie (plus Ethernet to genie), C41Ws at the TVs. Man that will be a clean install in my house. How soon? LOL


That's not quite right. You still hardware the genie. And then it's wireless from a wvb to a genie mini wireless unit only.


----------



## peds48

Skyboss said:


> Nice. Dish to to power supply, power supply to wireless video bridge, bridge to genie (plus Ethernet to genie), C41Ws at the TVs. Man that will be a clean install in my house. How soon? LOL


How good if is clean but it does not work... lol !rolling


----------



## tonycsmoke

Question on this - is there a way to get sound out of the client. I used to set up outside hooking my computer up to a larger monitor using directv2pc. Pulling the 40 inch TV is feasible, but using a 27 inch monitor seems easier. Most monitors either don't have sound or poor enough to not work outside.


----------



## NR4P

tonycsmoke said:


> Question on this - is there a way to get sound out of the client. I used to set up outside hooking my computer up to a larger monitor using directv2pc. Pulling the 40 inch TV is feasible, but using a 27 inch monitor seems easier. Most monitors either don't have sound or poor enough to not work outside.


If you go to the first post of this thread and open the first look, the rear of the wireless client shows a Digital Audio out jack and an AV OUT jack.
For standard stereo output, you need the AV cable assembly that can be purchased online from many places. May I suggest Solid Signal.
There will be video cables output too but you can use just the L/R stereo pair if that's all you need.

Also you might find that if you plug an HDMI cable into a PC monitor, it might have an analog output jack too.


----------



## peds48

tonycsmoke said:


> Question on this - is there a way to get sound out of the client. I used to set up outside hooking my computer up to a larger monitor using directv2pc. Pulling the 40 inch TV is feasible, but using a 27 inch monitor seems easier. Most monitors either don't have sound or poor enough to not work outside.


since the clients output "line" level audio, you will need powered speakers or an amp to drive un powered speakers


----------



## tonycsmoke

Thanks - doing some research, for a little more money I can by a 27 inch monitor with a audio line out and HDMI. I have a decent set of powered speakers that I could hook to the monitor. Now I'm looking forward to when this is available in St Louis.


----------



## tpm1999

St Louis is a test market for the c41w. It is available there now by calling directv.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Unpinning some older threads.


----------



## Phil T

I got one installed today with a HR44 in the Denver market. Very impressed so far.


----------



## peds48

Phil T said:


> I got one installed today with a HR44 in the Denver market. Very impressed so far.


I know you are excited about your HR44, but there is no need to litter threads that are irrelevant to your excitement!


----------



## NR4P

Phil T said:


> I got one installed today with a HR44 in the Denver market. Very impressed so far.


Nice to see someone take time to note a positive experience. Many offer complaints and good news is great to see.


----------



## samrs

Coming soon ....again.

Mid March.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

samrs said:


> Coming soon ....again.
> 
> Mid March.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using DBSTalk mobile app


Only to find out (later) that it will be pushed back... again.... !rolling


----------



## samrs

peds48 said:


> Only to find out (later) that it will be pushed back... again.... !rolling


That may be true...I think there was a change in training though.

I saw a Lab doing that on Friday, after the snow melted!


----------



## Narnboy1

Any inside pictures of the Wireless Video Bridge


----------



## Steve

The wireless clients and bride are now available for pre-order at Solid Signal. :up:

http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/2954-Wireless-Genie-Mini-and-Video-Bridge-(C41W-WVB)-now-available-for-pre-order-at-Solid-Signal


----------



## gator1234

Now available nationwide from Directv.


----------



## Laxguy

Steve said:


> The wireless clients and bride are now available for pre-order at Solid Signal. :up:
> 
> http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/2954-Wireless-Genie-Mini-and-Video-Bridge-(C41W-WVB)-now-available-for-pre-order-at-Solid-Signal


So the client is the groom?


----------



## peds48

yep, they are now available nationwide through DirecTV


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> So the client is the groom?


Ya. The clients are the guys who select the mail-order brides!


----------



## officialh1

They are using wireless N...this okay because one could implement the simultaneous streaming that they are using in N, most just didn't normally do it. However there better ways to do this. I have a wireless network (AC) that is far superior to this design (using commercial equipment) and I can do 4 simultaneous streams. Now, if I use this device by DTV I will have more conflicting signaling in my home. Currently my setup already does what this does but better (been using this for over a year now), I used both wireless N and AC bridging and Samsung TVs (no DTV adapters). Unfortunately the Samsung TVs do not allow RVU over WiFi (yet)...if they did, then I wouldn't even need a bridge device. This can get better, I would focus on RVU TVs with RVU over WiFi.

http://www.rvualliance.org/products

Note there is a new RVU device: SC51-100

Anyone know what that is going to be?


----------



## RAD

It looks like the last two RVU clients certified are for Sky not DIRECTV USA.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

